# Kansas buck 2020



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Wanted to share a buck that I got pictures of from a friend. I don't know the hunter or I would give credits.

I know it was legally taken by bow in north central Kansas. Awesome animal. If I hear more about the score, I will share.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

What a beast! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Incredible deer!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Man that 2nd picture gives another perspective. My buddy just moved to Topeka, mmmm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

They get some big ones there. I’ve not hunted it but a friend does and they get some B&C bucks. That buck in the pics is of course a serious trophy.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Maybe the hunter is a scrawny 145 pounds and 5”7


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Maybe the hunter is a scrawny 145 pounds and 5”7


I take offense


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Dedgoose, you must shoot big body deer as well! Lol.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, look like damn elk horns !


----------

